# Flamenco luthier in victoria, british columbia.



## david (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi guys, Im interested in finding any feedback about a flamenco guitar luthier,Daniel Turner based in Victoria,British Columbia.I live in Australia and stumbled across his website.Fantastic site,worth a visit if interested in flamenco guitars. Anyway, very hard to find third party info. on him.Has anyone heard of him, better still has anyone come across his guitars.Im tempted to get him to build me one but somewhat dubious about sending quite alot of money half way round the world to someone who doesnt seem to be well known.Hopefully this is wrong in Canada.Any info. would be of great value to me. Thanks David.


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

I live about thirty miles north of Victoria and buy most of my gear there. I'm more into electric stuff, so don't really travel in those circles, but I've never heard the name. The only luthier in the area that I've dealt with is Rufus Stewart, who is excellent.


----------

